# Red TTers stand up and be counted. ***Reds so far



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok the whole story started from another thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 884#773884

so i am continuing it here.

The discussion is that Misano Red TTs are a rare site on the roads of Britain so please stand up and be counted. How many of us are Misanos??

Misanos owned so far..... Any more?

Ok people check the list and let me know if there are more of you so we can organise a Misano party.

slineTT
Dotti
haxbyville
jbell
Ikon66
mathop
robokn
jog
hebby
oldmouldy
pimpster
CraigKORE
jandrews
ADB
malTTeezer
Firefox
andyc
Skilaree
markymarkmark
tristans
TT_Broonster
Martin_TT
delboytuk
bri tt
Mark Davies
TeeTees
Harold
WAZ-TT
TTKeith
goodbrand


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Dotti is bound to be along in a minute.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was having this discussion yesterday with somebody about a red TT club  . Do we get any special priviliges for our own little club? 

Good thread slinett  :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be more than happy for you to negotiate on our behalf any priviledges Dotti. With your Red Misano and red leather you can be our Red queen :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Right on cue Dotti :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Red TT swingers club :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

You mean that our Misanos will be all hooked up on Vagcom and exchange ideas and information about their owners......   

Great idea Dotti


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Less of the technical jargon slinett and back to business with fuel consumption, colour combos and dashpods which is my language I understand if you will


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

My car is Glacier Blue...another of the "rarer" colours I believe. Does get you wondering how many of each colour are about??


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

Another Misano Red to the list (roadster) even rarer?


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Amulet red rocks!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

slineTT said:


> We will be more than happy for you to negotiate on our behalf any priviledges Dotti. With your Red Misano and red leather you can be our Red queen :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That would make me the king then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

misano is the best red :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ikon your signature always cracks me up :lol: . Your Misano should be named and shamed  :wink: . Look at the state of it? :lol: :wink:


----------



## mathop (Jun 2, 2006)

Also a red S-liner. I have seen another one around the Teesside area as well.


----------



## mathop (Jun 2, 2006)

On a different subject again, have any of the missano red owners painted their brake calipers. I havent done any mods but think painted calipers would be nice. Would go for red but dont know if it would look a bit crap.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Ikon your signature always cracks me up :lol: . Your Misano should be named and shamed  :wink: . Look at the state of it? :lol: :wink:


pretty much like me :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well mines nearly a misano red only a sweeter candy variant


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

what do u mean a sweeter variant robokn? Can we see some pics?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I had a Misano 225 until two weeks ago... now he's sitting all alone on the Audi forecourt...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

how is this for you

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =carlsberg


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

robokn said:


> how is this for you
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =carlsberg


Oooo I could crush a grape!  Awsome! 8)

But, I have to say I love mine more because mine is MISANO AND belongs to me  :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> how is this for you
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =carlsberg


What wheels are those?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

They are river R1's from daremotorsport


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Misano rules. 
You never hear anyone say "I drive a little black (or blue or silver or green) sports car" but saying "I drive a little RED sports car" has a much better ring to it -IMO :wink:


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

add me to your list misano red with red calipers


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

My Misano Red 225TTC sitting on the Forecourt at Brighton Audi

Got this last Saturday


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry guys and gal, but blue IS best

not that I'm biased :roll:

Example: what colour are xenon's???

BLUE, see BIB :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know *sigh*, all these blue gatecrashers gatecrashing ourRED party thread  :wink:


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

KIN ELL Dotti that was quick :wink:

must admit (as long as this does not go on the tinternet) that a red TT with red or silver leather is the dogs, or the mutts. OR Black with red, or Avus with red or blue with red or, I think I'm seeing a patern here 

Red


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rob-M100 said:


> KIN ELL Dotti that was quick :wink:
> 
> Dotti's car looks the muts nutts with red paint and red leather 8)  :twisted: 8)  :-* :wink:
> Red The Way To Go


WAW thanks Rob-M100 :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

EEERR, Dotti do you work for the News of the World? :?

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No, The Sun!  :wink:


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL 

MMM page 3, either way [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: .. Pah Typical bloke


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

yep, you would not like us any other way :lol:

BLUE

as I said blue is best


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You said RED earlier! Make up your mind  :wink:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Although I have a silver TT, I must confess to being a Misano Red fan as well  . I had this one loaned to me some time ago, it had red leather as well 8) .



















Didn't want to give it back though  .


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Typical woman, change the subject to suit them selves 

Blue/red, all nice colours for nylons etc.... 

what was this thread about :wink:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

tortoise99 said:


> Amulet red rocks!


ABSOLUTELY AGREE!!!! After all it is this colour that is the best and started the whole Red TT trend. 

The 'other' red kind of looks like a fire engine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Although I have a silver TT, I must confess to being a Misano Red fan as well  . I had this one loaned to me some time ago, it had red leather as well 8) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a 3.2 aswell (not that Dotti wants one)
VERY NICE I could not find the right car in the right colour, with the right leather combo, but the one I have is mint and fu**ing quick


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

not a 3.2 :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't get me started on DSG and Manual again :lol: . I still have my eye on a misano red Manual V6 - so tempted and it has to be RED again to go with my posey plate  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

there u go dotti


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

not a 3.2 [smiley=oops.gif]

YOU KNOW YOU WANT ONE Dotti, and a 3.2 :roll:


----------



## DPH594 (Aug 29, 2006)

From Sept 2nd quote -

"Rumour has it red is making a comeback on the right cars :twisted: "

Although Spud replied quote -

" Yes on fire engines :lol: "

That's funny.

Anybody seen a white one ?

That would be rearly rearly funny.

DPH


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I will stick with my 225 misano with RED leathers for the moment . I wonder if they will bring out a misano for the R8?  [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Cor imagine that in red with red leather phwaa or what 8) :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> there u go dotti


A RED garage door aswell! :lol:  .


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Only had mine two days so blue is still fantastic, although red is ok, :wink:

are there any tickets left for the black tie doo on the 14th?, may be interested. NOT off toppic or hyjacted


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You'll have to wear a blue dicky bow then [smiley=smoking.gif] Damn shame there isn't an emoticon with a twizzling dicky bow that spins fast round and round :lol:  8)


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL :mrgreen: [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]

best we can do :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] = Full Monty with only their hats on! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## smanaton (Aug 19, 2006)

i have avus with red leather, maybe i could get an internal possition in this club  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mathop said:


> On a different subject again, have any of the missano red owners painted their brake calipers. I havent done any mods but think painted calipers would be nice. Would go for red but dont know if it would look a bit crap.
> 
> Any thoughts??


I want red calipers but haven't done much about getting them done! I think red would look great with the colour and blend in perfectly . I don't think any other colours would go unless you have black or silver I guess :wink: .

On a different note I didn't realise there were so many on this forum with 'Sline' design. I was just flicking through reading your sigs. Alot of Sliners out there . Mine is not an Sline btw .

How about a red TT meet then folks, somewhere central for all to meet?  8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Amulet red. (I think.)

A member of the audiworld.com forum, who occasionally visits here for QS info. 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/amulet.jpg


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

I do like those wheels, another mod to add to the list then :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

start saving they are big bucks, look good though


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

I think the car needs lowering first as it already looks like a trackter [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rob-M100 said:


> I think the car needs lowering first as it already looks like a trackter [smiley=pimp2.gif]


Do you mean Tractor  :wink:


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

errrr no, 

that is the west counrty spellin


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

> I want red calipers but haven't done much about getting them done! I think red would look great with the colour and blend in perfecbtly . I don't think any other colours would go unless you have black or silver I guess


Dotti, The red caliper paint from the TT shop is a fantastic match for Misano Red, I did this with my Misano Red TT and it looked absolutely superb. I need to do the calipers on the S4


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mathop said:


> On a different subject again, have any of the missano red owners painted their brake calipers. I havent done any mods but think painted calipers would be nice. Would go for red but dont know if it would look a bit crap.
> 
> Any thoughts??


How about these:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Misanos owned so far..... Any more?

slineTT 
Dotti 
haxbyville 
jbell 
Ikon66 
mathop 
robokn 
jog 
hebby


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

225sTTeve said:


> > I want red calipers but haven't done much about getting them done! I think red would look great with the colour and blend in perfecbtly . I don't think any other colours would go unless you have black or silver I guess
> 
> 
> Dotti, The red caliper paint from the TT shop is a fantastic match for Misano Red, I did this with my Misano Red TT and it looked absolutely superb. I need to do the calipers on the S4


The red caliper paint will turn pink with time you are better off using Japlac signal reb enamel from B&Q


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Any offers on who would like to do my Calipers for me?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rob-M100 said:


> errrr no,
> 
> that is the west counrty spellin


I am offended by that :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jbell said:


> Rob-M100 said:
> 
> 
> > errrr no,
> ...


Ooo errr Tractorrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

How many Misano TT's with Red Leather then :?:

Me
Dotti
:?: 
:?: 
:?:


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

oldmouldy with full leather trim and the best paint job out there missano red


----------



## pimpster (Jul 16, 2006)

Misanos owned so far..... Any more?

slineTT 
Dotti 
haxbyville 
jbell 
Ikon66 
mathop 
robokn 
jog 
hebby
Pimpster


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

11 Misanos so far ( all on the front page)

Come on people 12 Misannos out of 40,000 TTs in UK..... We need more or are there any more?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Slinett - We want there to be more silver ones so the misano's are not so popular  :wink:


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Misano and silver leather here...

Had never actually seen any in the flesh before I bought mine at the start of the year, have since seen 2 or 3 going about, still a rare sight though compared to the more common colours.

Got the calipers painted red as well (Japlac signal red from B&Q), and it does look very smart.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I may have had one or two :roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

slineTT said:


> 11 Misanos so far ( all on the front page)
> 
> Come on people 12 Misannos out of 40,000 TTs in UK..... We need more or are there any more?


Did mine not count? It was mine until two weeks ago! :?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry QuackingPlums, current owners only I am afraid. Let me knwo if you know who the new owner is.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I vote for a misano meet only  :wink:


----------



## mathop (Jun 2, 2006)

The red calipers on the misano red look cool now I have seen them, thanks Jog.

Will try to do mine in the near future.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does it count that I _wanted_ Misano?

Unfortunately, my wife wanted Amulet.

So we bought Black. :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Dotti said:


> I vote for a misano meet only  :wink:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah a Misano meet would be very interesting on a bright sunny summer day...... 
Sunglasses and radiation reflection suits would be needed though plus a big sign on the entrance "Beware Red TTs"


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

add me to the list please


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Red Club jandrews......


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Mine's a Misano as well


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

14 so far then 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Does this count?
I used to have one. An S-Line in October 2001?

Now I have a BLUE one coming, begins with M, any good?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

djp10tt said:


> Does this count?
> I used to have one. An S-Line in October 2002?
> 
> Now I have a BLUE one coming, begins with M, any good?


no!! only current :wink:


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a 2001 Misano SLine!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Firefox said:


> I have a 2001 Misano SLine!


evidence please


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Please can I be in your gang, proof of my RED TT below








[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

P.S.

I have never heard of photoshop (as you can tell) :roll:


----------



## Firefox (Sep 9, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2001 Misano SLine!
> ...


This must be a select club if evidence is required!

No pics as yet, but surely i'm trustworthy if I drive a Misano!

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rob-M100 said:


> Please can I be in your gang, proof of my RED TT below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: ... needs to have a tinge of yellow glitter too to make it a perfect misano  8) :wink:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

erm I guess this 1 is mis red


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hows this










:lol:

Now can I join :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You need red headlight too  . And your numberplate is wonky also :lol: :wink:


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

HOI!!! someone's nicked my piccy :x

phew there it is


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Another one to add to the list then! MalTTeezer 8)


----------



## qsjustin (Sep 9, 2006)

mines Misano Red with red leather, can't work out how to post picture though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Rob-M100 said:
> 
> 
> > Please can I be in your gang, proof of my RED TT below
> ...


Or be all yellow to be a perfect TT :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I always knew that Misano red is an enviable colour but trying to gatecrash the Misano club with photoshop is at least funny.....

Ok people check the list on the front page and let me know if there are more of you so we can organise a Misano party.

I am certain that Dotti is already thinking what to wear.....

Firefox i will add you but as you can see there are imposters lurking on this thread so put a nice red picy on your avatar so we can all enjoy your redness


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its best colour in the range by far.


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

another Misano Red her with Red Leather and Audi BodyKit


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Mine's Misano red, but I've got some ointment now. It polishes up lovely - and the car. :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Misano club......


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Excellent! Do I get a badge or sticker?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Not yet Skilaree but we will try to organise a Misano Meet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

8) ... Sorry just fancied posting to make the page look really RED with my sig   :wink:


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Rob-M100 said:
> ...


How many YELLOWs are there on here? Three?

We need a YELLOW thread.

Sorry to hog the RED thread :?


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

yellow 225 TTR here guys


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh no an invation of the yellows  :wink: .


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

add me to your list pls 

hmmm



> Ok people check the list and let me know if there are more of you so we can organise a Misano party.
> 
> slineTT
> Dotti
> ...


hope he dosn't mind being fingered :twisted: but im sure Robokn is the guy with the coooool candy apple red paint job


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God red is soooooooooooooooo common! :lol: . Do you all hibernate your cars away I hardly see any reds on the road! :wink:


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

Please add me to the list


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

...Happy Birthday Dear Thread, Happy Birthday To You!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Here I am, standing up & being counted! 
8)

Put me on the list!


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> ...Happy Birthday Dear Thread, Happy Birthday To You!
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


OMG :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now that we've brought that back up again - just how powerful must the Silver Army be :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

IM HALF MISANO??


----------



## delboytuk (Jun 24, 2007)

can i be added too please?


----------



## bri tt (Sep 27, 2007)

add me to you list , yea not many red tt's about,


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Definately need to have a red tt meet   8)


----------



## delboytuk (Jun 24, 2007)

yes dotti..that would be an awesome meet...very red tho :!:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Blimey who brought this thread up again, a year later.

Anyway please all pay your respects to the Red Queen Dotti and i am still counting Red TTs..... 

Dotti feel free to arrange a Red meet.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We will have to arrange something slineTT as your quite local to me and your meets you have done have been quite successful


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well that would be me added to the list too!

So where will this meet be? Redcar, obviously! :?


----------



## delboytuk (Jun 24, 2007)

where are you in uk dotti & sline?..i am in scotland but would consider coming down to england on a weekend if you are not too far down??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am based in Essex.  I know in the past SlineTT has done meets at Alexandra Palace which is a lovely meeting place


----------



## delboytuk (Jun 24, 2007)

BOO  thats a wee bit too far south unless better half and i made full weekend of it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It is a bit far for some people I guess. Maybe the Red TTiers should do a weekend tour  8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I m still counting red TTs.......

But yes it wont be easy to find a place for all of us to have a red meet. Maybe we should ask the TTOC on the next anual event to have a red area for us at the parking lot....


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

How many Red TTs you counted then?


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

If you fancy a Misano Red TT have a look at this one at Summer House Cars.....
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1

I bought mine from them and it's in fantastic condition.


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

If you fancy a Misano Red TT have a look at this one at Summer House Cars.....
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1

I bought mine from them and it's in fantastic condition.


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

If you fancy a Misano Red TT have a look at this one at Summer House Cars.....
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1

I bought mine from them and it's in fantastic condition.


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

If you fancy a Misano Red TT have a look at this one at Summer House Cars.....
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1

I bought mine from them and it's in fantastic condition.


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

If you fancy a Misano Red TT have a look at this one at Summer House Cars.....
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1

I bought mine from them and it's in fantastic condition.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok, point taken :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Amulet Red rules the SKY !  :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> Amulet Red rules the SKY !  :


Beautiful picture I have seen in a very long time .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Think it's about time I added mine to the list.
H.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks Like Misano Red is not that rare after all.. :lol: :lol:

Now Amulet Red there is a real red colour.  
Deep red with that 'posh' factor in it.

If you try and count the Amulet's in the UK there will be fewer than the Misano Red.

So in my case Amulet Red rules the ground and the sky...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi WAZ-TT, My TT is *Amulet Red*,  but with my camera, I can never get it to look the correct colour  
H.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

The red list is getitng longer.......

I can imagine all the red TTs in a car park one bright sunny day.......

Shades wont be safe enough to go near


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It is a thing of rare beauty, is it not?

A couple of pictures I took at the weekend when I was enjoying myself immensely on the A82 through Glen Coe and Rannock Moor. A fantastic drive!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, thats it, time for respray  :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I have sold mine since this list was started and now the new owner is selling if anyone wants to join this elite club :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=96928


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

For aybody interested here is a misano red TT for sale.....
http://www.summerhousecars.co.uk/GetDea ... 8&pageid=1
I bought mine from them and they are great to deal with.


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Pick my one up next Friday 26th October 

My First Audi 

Regards

Keith


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTKeith said:


> Pick my one up next Friday 26th October
> 
> My First Audi
> 
> ...


Cool, welcome to the red club


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

common as muck :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> common as muck :wink:[/quote
> 
> :lol: funny you say that. When this thread was created there weren't so many red ones about. A year on heaps of them but is there any red ones round where I live? NO!  Only mine! the rest are silver and black


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > common as muck :wink:
> ...


yup mine is pretty unique in this area 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


What colour leather do you have in yours?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

the best colour :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ohh that took me by surpise :lol: . Biggie piccie with silver leather  . And there was me thinking you were going to just type the colour .... black  :wink: . I like your combo 8) . Mine is a bit more girlie though  :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i do like red leather, but i don't think it looks good in a red car  sorry, not the same colour red and not enough of a contrast, imho


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Ditto :!:

Can't remember seeing any in my area


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTKeith said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


There are 3 others near me:

Misano Red V6 TTR
Red 150 TTR, for sale where I bought mine with 18" QS wheels on
Red 225 TTC

Mine is the only one on new 19" RS4 wheels and other mods so therefore it is the best example around 

All those who don't like red on red you have no idea what you are talking about :wink:


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

Mine is Misano Red with Nappa Silver inside!!

There is a guy I used to work with, he has exactly the same :lol: Funny how we didn't know until I bought mine though....... Yes he had his first, so had to leave the company :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I cant believe this red thread is going on for more than a year now.

Welcome to the red club goodbrand

I am sure Dotti will be here in a minute to give you the official greetings.

Look sharp in front of our Red Queen


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I cant believe this red thread is going on for more than a year now.
> 
> Welcome to the red club goodbrand
> 
> ...


Well thank you Elias  . You know me too well 8)  . Greetings Red TTiers be proud and stand to attention!  :wink:


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Well i think REd is still the best colour!!! No matter how many there are!!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

So Lewis i presume that you have a red TT


----------

